# Pond edge idea



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I remembered seeing here someone who used a kind of mesh screen (chicken wire perhaps) that they used along the edge of their pond. This was planted with some kind of ground cover, and the result was that it "softened" the edges.

Anybody else remember seeing this? I would LOVE to see pics and descriptions.

Thanks!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Garden railways mag. February 2012 issue.


-Kevin.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you! I will look it up.

Again, very much appreciated!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Your welcome. Oh, and it's on page 66-67.


-Kevin.


----------



## darrenr (Nov 21, 2018)

When customizing a pond to make it look as natural as possible, consider using some of these creative pond edging ideas to make it better


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

When I was working with ponds in Flagstaff, I used a lot of readily available plant materials (cat tails, horsetail rushes, ground covers, etc. and would work them into pockets between rocks (that were often cemented into place along the pond/stream beds. Worked well for over seven years.


----------

